# Acupel HD Test Gen



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

:huh: I thought that I heard about the Acupel signal generator here in this forum a while back when they were having a special on their new tester. Doing a search came up with nothing and doing a google only showed a couple avs posts. I can't even find a home page, does anyone know about them?

Thanks much
-john


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

:surrender: nevermind, found it ... It's accupel not acupel.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And just in case anyone else gets to looking for it.... Accupel HD Test Generator thread


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You didn't happen to find one cheap did you?

Seems like Phil M was testing something for us, but I'm not sure if he ever got finished or whatever became of it. He's out of pocket for a while... maybe we'll find out soon.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

No, I didn't find one (anywhere) :sad2: 

Part of me wants to throw down the bucks and buy one and the wiser part (the one with an eye on my credit card balance) says I'll need to go take a class and buy the other parts (color sensor & SW) to make good use of it. I don't know who's TV I would work on except my own but I still want to get some training on calibration. 
Someday I'll grow up... I hope it's not for a very long time:bigsmile:

Oh, I'm saving for a DVDO VP50, make that a vp150. It doesn't exist yet but by the time I save enough to get the 50 the model numbers will have rev'd enough that the 150 will be hitting the streets.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have the Accupel and love it, but I do this stuff for a living. For most folks, just getting the GetGray disc or CAlMan with a good DVD player or HTPC is all that is needed.


----------

